
List of Critical and Significant Dates - iheartpotatoes
https://people.cs.nctu.edu.tw/~tsaiwn/sisc/runtime_error_200_div_by_0/www.merlyn.demon.co.uk/critdate.htm
======
iheartpotatoes
Given the 768K Day discussion I figured it might be helpful to post this. I've
been referring to it since 1996 (same HTML1.0 format!) but it has jumped
around the web to many hosts over the decades.

